# Rendezvous!



## Brokenhandle (Nov 11, 2020)

Ok, so maybe not in the sense you all might be thinking,  but this was the 48th annual we went to this past Labor day.  It is actually a reenactment of the time of Lewis and Clark time period,  approximately 1840. We have been doing this for probably 30 years.  Some events that occur are black powder shoots (shotgun, rifle,pistol), bow shoots, knife and tomahawk throws, trap setting,  fire starting, kids games, and women's games (although not all of this happened this year due to covid).  I will also add we had permission from local health officials to have this event this fall, hand sanitizer located throughout camp and out houses disinfected twice daily.  Was one of many events that we could actually have.  Contact tracing was also implemented without one single case being reported.  Might have been the case of more alcohol being consumed than placed on hands!                          Included are some cooks we did.

Anyways being veterans day the first couple pics are the flag raising ceremony








The young lad on the ground is lighting the fire , using a flint and steel, (no not a bic) the fire is kept going through the weekend until the flags are lowered. I should add that most years all the flag raisers are veterans corresponding to their flag or a family member of such...but that didn't work out this year.







A few pics of our set up. The actual rendezvous actually is just during the weekend,  but we usually go for the entire week just to get away.













Even the kitchen sink!







Let's get some food pics...couple Cornish hens for the spit







Getting some color







Plated up with some carrots. These were basted with butter throughout the cook, not sure what seasonings were used







Was tasty for sure! Another day and it was time for gizzards,  5 packs, all between 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 lbs







The ingredients







Seasoned the flour with pepper and missing from the pic was some crazy Cajon and roasted Chipotle garlic. Put gizzards in bag with flour and seasonings to coat then into pan with oil. My wife Shelly getting them started







Getting some color on them







After browned and into Dutch, add 2 cans cream of mushroom soup and little milk







This is then simmered over coals for several hours to tenderize







Now being since this takes a few hours to get ready, it doesn't take long for them to disappear once they're done...all the neighbors seem to know when to come visit. For those that don't like gizzards because they are too chewy,  fear not...these are tender as can be







Have a couple visitors that we only see at this rendezvous, never seen a young one like this before 







And a little more grown up...a walking stick







We also had a small buffet midweek, dutch ovens doing their thing







And their contents,  green bean casserole and scalloped corn 







My plate...smoked bacon wrapped deer loin, sweet taters, green bean casserole,  and scalloped corn







It was all so good!
Finally a few more camp pics, other camps and ours.

















My daughter thought she needed a hammock 





Our camp at night





Of course I had to add at least one fire pic






As with SMF, we are a sort of family,  even though I've never met any of you in person.  Our rendezvous friends are family,  some we only see once or twice a year. Our kids grew up with this family,  my son was two weeks old when he went to his first vous,  although many of their adopted grandparents have passed on they are never forgotten.  These rendezvous are held throughout the country so if you ever see one advertised in your area go out and visit them. 
Thanks all for looking!

Ryan


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 11, 2020)

Looks like a good time and great vittles.
Again, love your camp setup, very nice.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 11, 2020)

That's awesome Ryan. Definitely something I could get in to. All the food and pics were great looking. Been to some sons of the confederacy events that looked similar.

Meriwether Lewis is buried not far from me on the Natchez Trace. We've been to the monument many times


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 11, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Looks like a good time and great vittles.
> Again, love your camp setup, very nice.


Thanks Chili! Been a long time coming in posting it, had a hard time trying to figure out how to put all the info in one post or how to separate it. But I do appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 11, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> That's awesome Ryan. Definitely something I could get in to. All the food and pics were great looking. Been to some sons of the confederacy events that looked similar.
> 
> Meriwether Lewis is buried not far from me on the Natchez Trace. We've been to the monument many times


Thanks Jake! It's an awesome way of life...many members are getting older so looking to get the next generation more involved.  Our local club had our event this fall, my daughter and SIL and friends their age sat at our camp till late (or early in the morning) and had a great time.  One of them commented the next day how cool it was...they are the ones that can keep it going. We have one event at Lewis and Clark state park in Onawa Iowa each year, where they have a replica of the keelboat that they took on their journey and they give rides to the public on. They also have a civil war encampment at the same time 

Ryan


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 11, 2020)

That sir looks like a great time and awesome food.


----------



## forktender (Nov 11, 2020)

That looks like a great way to spend the week, how relaxing!!!
And the food.....holy cow those are some awesome looking vittles right there.
I love gizzards both chicken and the waterfowl that I kill each season which is right now.
I love them dusted with flour and Lowery's and a little  black pepper for seasoning then fried in real lard or beef tallow.........YUM!!!
Dan


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 11, 2020)

Very cool! Thanks for posting the pics. Can you tell me what is the purpose of the snapping turtle shell with the tags hanging on it?


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 11, 2020)

Ryan , that's just awesome . Great thread .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 11, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> That sir looks like a great time and awesome food.


Thanks Adam! It is! As has been said in the past at vous... it's like having a family reunion with the side of the family you do like!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 11, 2020)

forktender said:


> That looks like a great way to spend the week, how relaxing!!!
> And the food.....holy cow those are some awesome looking vittles right there.
> I love gizzards both chicken and the waterfowl that I kill each season which is right now.
> I love them dusted with flour and Lowery's and a little  black pepper for seasoning then fried in real lard or beef tallow.........YUM!!!
> Dan


Thanks Dan! It is so relaxing! That's why we spend the week! But couple years ago it was wet, fire pit full of water, at one time we put a short plank in fire pit and had a floating fire. It was kinda miserable but we still had fun!  That club also has a frosted fanny vous every year on valentine's weekend...they are more die hard than me!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 11, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Very cool! Thanks for posting the pics. Can you tell me what is the purpose of the snapping turtle shell with the tags hanging on it?


Thanks inda!the turtle shell with tags is all (or most)  of the tags from rendezvous  that we have attended over the years. Each vous we attend gives out a medallion for being there. We use the turtle shell, others have them attached to beaver hides and such

Ryan


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 11, 2020)

Great family event Ryan.  And that bird looks really tasty.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2020)

Looks like a good time. My Grandma made Gizzard and Gravy when I was a kid. Good stuff. I made them once, my family tried them but was not crazy about them...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 11, 2020)

Great setup and looks like a really good time Ryan, thanks for sharing, Like! RAY


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 11, 2020)

I've been to a few '...vous
There is a big French history in this area and normally an annual rendezvous they chose to call a Chautauqua. 

Most memorable '...vous was my son's first Camporee as a Boy Scout.  Local Rendezvous group hosted the event.
I helped out with the black powder shoot and earned my tag.

Family is definitely family.  I miss the Scouting adventures, but my time is over.


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 11, 2020)

Ryan, that is nothing short of 1000 x AWESOME!  I could use about a month of that right now!  The old fashion spinning birds......amazing!   

I have to admit, we have a trailer and it is nice but my all fav is going out in the wall tent!  Just something about it....it has a way of awaking ones soul! 

Oh I like the fire pic!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Ryan , that's just awesome . Great thread .


Thank you! Its greatly appreciated! I wished I would have gotten more pics during the actual rendezvous but got kinda busy

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Great family event Ryan.  And that bird looks really tasty.


Thank you,  I appreciate it! Somewhere I have a pic of a whole turkey done this way but for the life of me can't find it. Sometimes a little mischief goes on...some birds have seem to have gone missing  off the fire over the years...good thing for plausible deniability! 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks like a good time. My Grandma made Gizzard and Gravy when I was a kid. Good stuff. I made them once, my family tried them but was not crazy about them...JJ


Thanks JJ! We definitely love our time at rendezvous! Gizzards aren't for everyone,  we even like em deep fried and chewy but after making them this way it's hard to go back

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Great setup and looks like a really good time Ryan, thanks for sharing, Like! RAY


Thanks Ray! It's alot of fun and does take some time and work for set up and tear down but we love it! Thanks for the like also,  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> I've been to a few '...vous
> There is a big French history in this area and normally an annual rendezvous they chose to call a Chautauqua.
> 
> Most memorable '...vous was my son's first Camporee as a Boy Scout.  Local Rendezvous group hosted the event.
> ...


Thank you!  Our local club used to have boy scouts come out and camp also, not so much in the last few years.  We are lucky to have a nice gun range at ours. 1st weekend in May and 2nd weekend in October are our two events...been snowed on more than once!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Ryan, that is nothing short of 1000 x AWESOME!  I could use about a month of that right now!  The old fashion spinning birds......amazing!
> 
> I have to admit, we have a trailer and it is nice but my all fav is going out in the wall tent!  Just something about it....it has a way of awaking ones soul!
> 
> Oh I like the fire pic!


Thank you! It is so relaxing! Time with friends and family during vous is great also. I think sometimes we eat better at rendezvous than at home...plus it tastes better over a fire. We used to have a camper also but didn't use it much so we sold it.  Had several lodges over the years but since getting the wall tent will never change to anything else. And yes...threw the fire pic in for you...figured I owed you a couple!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thanks JJ! We definitely love our time at rendezvous! Gizzards aren't for everyone,  we even like em deep fried and chewy but after making them this way it's hard to go back
> 
> Ryan



Ryan, if you  like them Breaded and Fried, simmer them with Celery, Onions, Carrots, Fresh Thyme and Bayleaf until tender. Let them cool, then bread and fry seasoned as desired. There is lots of flavor but the Gizzards are not Chewy. The Broth can be used for Stock or a Soup Starter...JJ


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 12, 2020)

I love the old style tents and chuck boxes ! Looks like good times n gizzards.

HT


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 12, 2020)

Great looking event. I'm sure you look forward to your yearly get together. Same as we do the gatherings.

Warren


----------



## texomakid (Nov 12, 2020)

Wow, now that's cool. I've never had anything but fried gizzards (I love them) and I bet I'd like those. What a neat way to honor a rich history and past way of life.

I loved the birds on the spit. I know that was tasty!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks like an enjoyable way to spend some time with old friends and family Ryan. My wife like gizzards and hearts. Me not so much.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks like a Great, Fun, relaxing time, Ryan!!
Dang---I haven't had Gizzards in many years!!
Thanks for Showing!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2020)

hoity toit said:


> I love the old style tents and chuck boxes ! Looks like good times n gizzards.
> 
> HT


Thanks HT! We really enjoy it. There is alot of great food cooked over fires that's for sure!


HalfSmoked said:


> Great looking event. I'm sure you look forward to your yearly get together. Same as we do the gatherings.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren! I bet they would be alot of fun



texomakid said:


> Wow, now that's cool. I've never had anything but fried gizzards (I love them) and I bet I'd like those. What a neat way to honor a rich history and past way of life.
> 
> I loved the birds on the spit. I know that was tasty!


Thank you,  I appreciate it! Give the gizzards a try...can be done using a crock pot, just not quite the same.  The cornish hens made for some great tasting finger food!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like an enjoyable way to spend some time with old friends and family Ryan. My wife like gizzards and hearts. Me not so much.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris,  I appreciate it! Ya they are definitely not for everyone.  Guess I forgot to mention the club usually smokes a bunch of pork loins and huge pot of beans,  and all the campers bring a dish for camp potluck,  but not this year. Our little potluck was just a few of us.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks like a Great, Fun, relaxing time, Ryan!!
> Dang---I haven't had Gizzards in many years!!
> Thanks for Showing!
> Like.
> ...


Thank you Bear! I appreciate it. Better get ya some!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks for the likes 

 SmokinVOLfan
 , 

 daveomak
 , 

 Johnny Ray
 , and 

 mike243
  I  appreciate them!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 12, 2020)

Sorry meant to comment earlier and forgot. Looks like a lot of fun man! Especially with plenty of cold beer to go along. Food all looks excellent. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2020)

Very cool!
And the food looks delicious!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Sorry meant to comment earlier and forgot. Looks like a lot of fun man! Especially with plenty of cold beer to go along. Food all looks excellent. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks! I have that very same problem of forgetting! We never seem to run short on beer or any alcohol for that matter.  We definitely have fun!



SmokinAl said:


> Very cool!
> And the food looks delicious!
> Al


Thanks Al! I appreciate it 

Ryan


----------



## Titch (Nov 12, 2020)

Excellant post, great camp.
Thats stuff that kids will always remember
I was at a camp ground down here in aussie land and a Black Powder club set up a camp like that.
Only rule was if you visit, you drink


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2020)

Titch said:


> Excellant post, great camp.
> Thats stuff that kids will always remember
> I was at a camp ground down here in aussie land and a Black Powder club set up a camp like that.
> Only rule was if you visit, you drink


Thanks Titch,  I appreciate it! Well we don't make anyone drink but we might take it upon ourselves to take up their slack and drink for them! 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2020)

Thank you 

 IH 1026
  for the like, it's much appreciated!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2020)

Thanks for the like 

 CigarLlama
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 14, 2020)

meatallica
  thanks for the like, its appreciated!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 15, 2020)

Hawging It
  thanks for the like it's appreciated!

Ryan


----------



## Jonok (Nov 15, 2020)

Pr


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 15, 2020)

Jonok said:


> Pr


What is Pr? Ya have me with that one



 Jabiru
  thanks for the like,  it's appreciated!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks for the like Ryan it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 16, 2020)

Looks like a great time! 
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 16, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Looks like a great time!
> Jim


Thanks Jim! We love it! Almost all our vacation time is spent going to rendezvous.  

Ryan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 16, 2020)

Looks like our kind of fun. We used to attend several rendevous here but they lost track and became to commercialized with more vendors than participants. The past half decade we've been attending a Civil war reenactment, which has been fun to look at all the camps and cooking. Couldn't this year due to Covid and Oregon's shut down.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 16, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks like our kind of fun. We used to attend several rendevous here but they lost track and became to commercialized with more vendors than participants. The past half decade we've been attending a Civil war reenactment, which has been fun to look at all the camps and cooking. Couldn't this year due to Covid and Oregon's shut down.


Thank you, I appreciate it!  That was the 1st vous we could attend this year so it was awesome to get out finally.  When they had their 40th it was an amazing site. So many camps and at night looked like roads with street lights with all the candle lanterns ... wished I had a pic of that...it was beautiful. 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks for the like 

 joetee
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------

